# It is about time



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I wonder if vets will be up front about the problems with early spay and neuter? If it controls some of the BS it should be enacted in all states.


PENNSYLVANIA Enacts Veterinary Disclosure into PA Code http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/049/c ... 31toc.html

NOTE: Vaccines are "biologics".

Chapter 31 State Board of Veterinary Medicine Principle 
7 (d).....Veterinarians shall practice in accordance with advancements and acceptable and prevailing standards of veterinary medical practice in this Commonwealth related to the pharmacologic properties, indications and contraindications of drugs and biologics. 
(e) Veterinarians shall explain the benefits and reasonably anticipated significant potential risks of treatment options to clients.Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
The Rabies Challenge Fund
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/about-time-19141/www.RabiesChallengeFund.orgKris 

L. Christine 
Started


Posts: 35
Joined: Sun Jul 11, 2010 8:19 am
Location: The Rabies Challenge Fund 
Private messageE-mailWebsite


----------

